# First road bike $1500-$2000



## jwhiteney (May 28, 2012)

Hi,

I currently have a giant rapid 4, however I find it uncomfortable on longer rides. So I am thinking of getting a road bike.

I commute to work 20km each way, and do evening and weekend rides (not every evening) that are 30km to 50km but will hopefully get longer.

I have everything I need so my entire budget can go towards the bike and pedals (without clips for now)

I was looking at the giant defy bikes due to their more comfortable geometry.

My current weight it 270lbs which I assume needs to be considered.

I was looking at the alloy defy 1 ($1399) with 105 but when I went into the LBS the guy suggested the composite defy 3 ($1649) since he said 105 vs tiagra doesn't matter all that much and the composite frame will be much more comfortable. 

I am hoping this bike will last me 5 years before I get a new one so want it to be decent.

Now I am also thinking to just get the composite 2 ($1899) and get the composite frame and the 105 components.

Questions.

1. Does a 270lbs rider have any business on a composite frame?
2. If I go with 105 am I better off waiting for the new models as I heard the 105 is getting a significant upgrade for 2015
3. As a new rider will I even notice the different between 105 vs tiagra or 2014 105 vs 2015 105?
4. When do new models generally come out for giant 

Thanks


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not sure about the Giant, but I believe specialized bikes have a weight limit on them. This is probably true for any material being aluminium, carbon, titanium etc.

The cost difference of a carbon frame, groupset or whatever it is on a bike is usually related to the weight and feel of the bike. People will tout groupsets and frames being this or that much lighter and pay double the price for it. You have to keep in mind that they are talking about weight in grams. From one groupset to the next, you might save 100-200 grams of weight and similar for a frame as well. You weigh 270lbs... I don't think an extra pound of weight will make much performance difference between the bikes.

Now when it comes to feel, that's a different and more personal question. All the groupsets are designed to do one thing... shift gears. No matter which one you choose, they should all be able to do it. The higher end groupsets may have a more direct feel and shifters may be more egonomic. Honestly, I've had the tiagra and 105 and don't really notice that much of a difference... YMMV. 

In terms of carbon or aluminum frame of the same model and geometry, the carbon frame will feel a bit different as it tends to mute the small vibrations a bit more. At least that is my experience with it. Is it that big of a deal... that will be something you need to try and decide whether it's worth it or not. I've rode many aluminium bikes and feel completely fine with it as well.

In all honesty, which bike is right for you depends on you. Go ahead and test ride each bike back to back to see the difference. However, keep in mind to check the tire pressure and size of the tire. This makes a big difference in how the bike feels. Some will prefer the better components and aluminium frame, others the carbon and lesser components. You may also just want the carbon frame just cause it has the wow factor of carbon... there's nothing wrong with salivating for carbon... I do. Whatever makes you want to ride that bike... that's the bike for you.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

Red90 said:


> I'm not sure about the Giant, but I believe specialized bikes have a weight limit on them. This is probably true for any material being aluminium, carbon, titanium etc.
> 
> The cost difference of a carbon frame, groupset or whatever it is on a bike is usually related to the weight and feel of the bike. People will tout groupsets and frames being this or that much lighter and pay double the price for it. You have to keep in mind that they are talking about weight in grams. From one groupset to the next, you might save 100-200 grams of weight and similar for a frame as well. You weigh 270lbs... I don't think an extra pound of weight will make much performance difference between the bikes.
> 
> ...



Good advice. Test-ride as many bikes as you can and choose the one you're most comfortable with.

As to the weight question, consider the wheelset carefully. You don't want wheels with a low spoke count. Even if you need to work a deal with the LBS to trade for a sturdy set of wheels, it will be worth it. Strong, stiff wheels will alter the ride quality, so make sure you try them out prior to committing. 

Good luck on your search for a new bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

1. As others have said, see if there's a published weight limit. Otherwise, sure.
2. 105 is always getting a significant upgrade. Most of the new models come out around September. I wouldn't wait, but I also haven't taken my existing bikes to 10-speed.
3. Probably. You'll even think it's important and log onto the Interweb to tell everyone how much more awesome 105 is and how much you wish you had Ultegra Ui2. The longer I ride, the less I find I care, as long as everything works. I'll sometimes spend more if I think I'll get better reliability or ergonomics or wear life, but Tiagra's been pretty solid for a while. Sora too, though it used to have a thumb button everybody hated. And the new Claris sounds like it lands between where Sora and Tiagra were a couple years ago.
4. Tends to be driven by Eurobike and Interbike, pretty much for everybody. But stuff gets leaked sometimes lately, so things get to market sooner. I'd only wait if it was so that the 2014 bikes would get cheaper, though. 

Try a couple other bikes too.

For me, comfort is driven by drop bars, having drop bars I like and that fit me well, the rest of the bike fit, and using sensible tire pressure. I don't really buy into the current endurance bike thing. However, given your weight, you're going to need to use pretty unreasonable pressures in skinny little racing tires. So look for road bikes with clearance for more tire, like a 28 or 32 mm width.

Good luck!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Some great advice from everyone above, especially ride a few bikes back to back, with equalized tire pressures and stay with robust wheelsets. I'd suggest 36h at least at the rear for some assurance of durability.

Re: your questions, my take...

1. Check with Giant. As was stated, Specialized has weight limits (I think it's 240 lbs.), but every manufacturer is different.

2. I don't know all the details, but rumor has it that 105 will go 11 speed. Is it a significant upgrade? Not unless you think that added cog is significant. I don't.

3. For reference, I've ridden tens of thousands of miles on the last generation 105, and have test ridden the new (10 speed) Tiagra. I'd have no qualms going with it on my next bike. It's a quality groupset.

4. The manufacturers are the only ones who know for sure, but generally speaking they start showing their new models at bike shows and upper end models at pro circuit events. 

Honestly, for a first bike, I wouldn't fret about it. It's not like someone's going to reinvent it, and you're apt to pay more than you would a current/ in stock model.


----------



## jwhiteney (May 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the replies. Unfortunately whenever I am making a purchase I tend to overthink things. I think ill try out a couple of bikes and just go for whichever I like the feel of most. Im sure whichever one I get ill be happy with.

Everyone says I should be careful about the wheels. However I have been using the 700x25 that came with the Rapid 4 without issue. I have had a couple flats but then I started putting in 110PSI instead of 100PSI and haven't had another flat yet. My wheels also spin straight and no broken spokes yet.

Have I just been very lucky?


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Perhaps look at other brands. You should be able to find a great bike with 105 drivetrain, carbon frame for $1500. Fuji Gran Fondo comes to mind. Also, when I was riding bikes looking for my first road bike, I found the Cannondale CAAD 8, while aluminum, road very smooth and that bike with a 105 set up should be under $1400.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jwhiteney said:


> I think ill try out a couple of bikes and just go for whichever I like the feel of most. Im sure whichever one I get ill be happy with.


Good advice. :wink5:



jwhiteney said:


> Everyone says I should be careful about the wheels. However I have been using the 700x25 that came with the Rapid 4 without issue. I have had a couple flats but then I started putting in 110PSI instead of 100PSI and haven't had another flat yet. My wheels also spin straight and no broken spokes yet.
> 
> Have I just been very lucky?


Well, you're talking about two different things here.. tires and wheels. No offense, but at your weight, you were probably pinch flatting at the lower pressures. I would also suggest going to 28c's, if the bike will accommodate them.

Re: wheelsets, OE wheelsets (while generally heavy), are built fairly durable. Those Giants use double walled rims with 24h/ 28h spoke counts, so to an extent, you probably are lucky that they stayed true. But it could also be that you ride smoother roads, and/ or ride 'light' - as in, know how to ride through and over the rough stuff. 

Still, for this new bike, I'd go for higher spoke counts, just for some assurance.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

jwhiteney said:


> Thanks all for the replies. Unfortunately whenever I am making a purchase I tend to overthink things. I think ill try out a couple of bikes and just go for whichever I like the feel of most. Im sure whichever one I get ill be happy with.
> 
> Everyone says I should be careful about the wheels. However I have been using the 700x25 that came with the Rapid 4 without issue. I have had a couple flats but then I started putting in 110PSI instead of 100PSI and haven't had another flat yet. My wheels also spin straight and no broken spokes yet.
> 
> Have I just been very lucky?


I take out wheels from time to time and I weigh 150 lb. It has a lot to do with riding style. I also feel like getting sensible wheels on a new bike is a battle that we've already lost. Low spoke counts apparently sell bikes and they're also cheaper to manufacture. Win-win for the bike companies. On my mountain bike, I'll ride my current low spoke-count wheels until they get too chewed, and then buy something with a more traditional construction. Probably still good for a couple seasons.

For the tires, for me, going over 100 psi outside a velodrome is a lot. I'm not sure if I'd move up a tire size or not because I don't know what the smoothness versus handling situation becomes for a bigger rider - only for me. But if the ride's harsh, lower pressure will help, and if you pinch flat a lot, a larger tire will give you more volume to work with. So I think it could serve you well, down the road, to have more tire clearance, given the choice.

You've already got your bad bike decision out of the way with your hybrid. You've got a better shot with this one. And if you get it wrong, well, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Giant has a new bike called Anyroad that might be better for you than a racing style road bike.

Anyroad 1 (2014) | Giant Bicycles | United States

It's a drop bar 'gravel grinder' which really means that it has the wider tires and disc brakes of a cross bike but more of an endurance road bike geometry since it's not meant for cross racing. It comes with 700x32 tires which will be a lot more comfortable than the skinny things on the Defy. It also lists for $1,200. 

Other brands have similar style bikes, Specialized AWOL, Raleigh Tamland, Salsa Vaya, Trek CrossRip, Diamondback Haanjo etc... They are becoming very popular and more more suited to what you are looking for.


----------



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

#1 for at least checking out the Anyroad 1. I considered that, the caadx, the tricross, and ended up with a crossrip. The 700x32 tires allow me to take shortcuts and hit some dirt and packed gravel paths that I wouldn't really want to hit on a bike that has no tread on the tires.

Also, the disc brakes will work better if you are out in some rain or if you have to go through some mud, etc.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

I did a test rode an Anyroad Comax yesterday and liked it. Unfortunately, the largest seemed a little too large, and the medium felt a little small. Even swapping stems didn't help. I was waiting on the GT Grade 105 to become available, but I lost patience and ended up pulling the trigger on a Diamondback Haanjo Trail. Good fit, mostly Ultegra (not the cranks, but I'm ok with the 46/36 FSA - easier to get chainrings to do 46 or 48 with 34 small), TRP HY-RD brakes, 40mm tires stock, and it's right in OP's price range.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I would agree with upgrading the factory wheels (if you go the defy route) over groupo or frame set. A LBS will work with you on upgrading the wheels with something that will last, they may be a little heavier, but with your situation, you need strong wheels or you'll need new ones soon. You had good luck with the others, but your looking to ride them for 5 years.... you might have got lucky.
The gravel bike would seem to be a good fit for you too. I love my seven with 28's, I can ride it about anywhere & the bigger tires are great on chip & seal.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Just an opinion of course but at your weight I would consider a cross bike and not a road bike. Cross bikes are more sturdy with larger tires that can handle more weight. Look at Giant, Raleigh, Scott, and Kona, those would give you more for the money then the usual Trek, Cannondale, or Specialized bikes due to lessor marketing expenses. Or if you're deadset on a road bike look for touring specific road bikes, these are designed to handle large loads.


----------



## notquitethere (Aug 26, 2011)

You say the Rapid 4 is uncomfortable. It seems like a reasonable bike for what you want to do. Have you thought about getting a full fitting done on the bike? It might require some component changes or other adjustments but would be less than something entirely new. When you say you are uncomfortable, I think fitting before I think new bike. 

Now if you just want a new bike then by all means get one.


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

I am about your weight.
Look at steel bikes.
Going to plug the Charge Plug bikes as I have the Plug 3
Steel butted frame/fork. Sora drivetrain. 32H wheelset can can take some meaty tires.
good bike for heavy clydes.
Very comfortable ride
only downside is the bike is weighty, but I don't race nor strava so it doesn't matter to me at all.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Zombie thread!

Though I do wonder what the OP chose to do.


----------



## mtnbkrboy (Jan 4, 2015)

I lov these debates, Ford vs Chevy all over again. Find your happy spot and go with it !


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

mtnbkrboy said:


> I lov these debates, Ford vs Chevy all over again. Find your happy spot and go with it !


 Lets start something...I like Fords the best but I have other brands.


----------



## SMiller (Oct 15, 2013)

I will offer my opinion and let me clarify a few things. I am no expert at all as this is my first road bike. You take from it what you will. I have a couple very helpful LBS in my area and all of them were super helpful while I chose my bike. I am 42 and 260 lbs and was looking for quality and smooth ride. As I dont really want to feel every little rock and crack in the road. I road Specialized Allez, Cannondale Caad8, Scott Speedster, Specialized Secteur, and a Cannondale Synapse. All with comparable components and found that the Synapse for ME was the smoothest most comfortable bike. I am by no means trying to push you in one direction or the either as everyones level of comfort is different. I just found that the endurance bikes were more comfortable for me. Definitly check on weight restrictions, I know my Synapse is right at 260 or 270 but I am at work and can not check my owners manual right now. 

My point is ride alot of choices and chose whats best for you as you will be the one riding it noone else. Just dont rule out the endurance bikes.


----------

